# My coop



## jennifer08 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello! Im a newbie amd figured id get to introduce myself and my new cheap coop/run. All materials were mostly free or reused only thing I paid for was hardwire cloth! I have 8 chicks who will be free range under supervision. 4 RIR pullets and 2 speckled Sussex roos and 2 speckled hens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that last pic. If we get photo of the month fired back up again you should enter that one.

Welcome to the group. We've got a bunch of new chicks popping up now that Spring has sprung. And if you have concerns or funny stories to share, please do.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Welcome and love that picture also. Is that a glass feeder?


----------



## jennifer08 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes it was but now we had to upgrade to a pvc feeder


----------



## jennifer08 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I use the pvc to hold oyster shell and grit. the birds never touch the grit in the summer, but they sure do go through it when they are cooped up in the winter. I am likely going to use the pvc for feed this next year, with a spot on the outside I can fill them from.


----------



## jennifer08 (Apr 22, 2015)

They knock out feed so I still need to perfect it. But it works wayyy better than anything else


----------

